# Bad dog!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm babysitting my three nieces this weekend, plus their dog and the dogs were all eating - Penny just out of the blue went after my brother's dog and started a brawl with her!! Luckily I saw it coming so I was able to break it up pretty fast. No injuries, just a lot of slobber. Penny clearly is not ok with another (female) dog eating in her house.

I think that I've been letting Penny get away with too much, it's time to lay down the law - I'm the queen bee in this house, not Penny!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would put the pups in separate rooms when they eat. It's the best way to ensure no one gets hurt. Also, Penny isn't acting dominant, she's being a typical lower pack member! Lower pack members of about the same status fight and squabble. Riley is the alpha (dog) in our house & she will hold onto a possession very calmly while Cooper runs in circles crying & barking at her. She hardly pays any attention to him other than giving him the occasional stink eye.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> I would put the pups in separate rooms when they eat. It's the best way to ensure no one gets hurt. Also, Penny isn't acting dominant, she's being a typical lower pack member! Lower pack members of about the same status fight and squabble. Riley is the alpha (dog) in our house & she will hold onto a possession very calmly while Cooper runs in circles crying & barking at her. She hardly pays any attention to him other than giving him the occasional stink eye.


Does Riley also do the "Na, na, na, na, na" strut? You know the one where they have the toy, bone, stick or whatever and they prance past the other showing off what they have almost daring the other to try and take it!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel like I've been letting Penny get away with too much, I gave her a pass because she was new and she was hurt, but I think I've created a little monster. She just gets so crazy and doesn't listen. I admit that I haven't spent nearly as much time training her as I have with Cash, but that's about to change. 

I agree with you about feeding them - they won't be eating in the same room anymore. I'm so irritated with her right now and irritated with myself for letting her be out of control!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

It happens, CrazyCash! Don't be too hard on yourself. Just be thankful you could do something about her behavior now and that it didn't get too nasty! It's not her fault either, she needs to experience things like that to learn what to do and what not to do. You def know what you're doing so this will not be a permanent problem for you. 

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> > I would put the pups in separate rooms when they eat. It's the best way to ensure no one gets hurt. Also, Penny isn't acting dominant, she's being a typical lower pack member! Lower pack members of about the same status fight and squabble. Riley is the alpha (dog) in our house & she will hold onto a possession very calmly while Cooper runs in circles crying & barking at her. She hardly pays any attention to him other than giving him the occasional stink eye.
> ...


Oh yeah! When she's feeling really full of herself, she'll actually push the object in Cooper's face! She's such a tease. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Crazycash, you are only human. You have been soft with her because she is a rescue and also the accident she had to her leg - who wouldn't have been soft heart given her background and her cute little face. Maybe yesterday's fall from grace was a wake up call.

I think that her behaviour although, not what we humans call normal behaviour , is quite natural in the animal world where most animals are fighting for their right to survive. As far as Penny was concerned the other dogs could have been after her food. I think her behaviour was normal and quite natural.

Quite a shock for you, but as you say it is time to start training. She is well settled in with you and Cash, and her leg is healed. Time for action.

Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Cash, try and fix it without resorting to separate feeding rooms. Remember, whatever pattern you establish now is it forever pretty much. Try supervising them eating together for a while. I had to do this when i got Zsa Zsa or she would eat hers then start on Ozkar's.  She likes her tucker!!  

Over time she got the fact that it's not on to touch Ozkar's or Astro's food and now I can serve it and walk away knowing that she will not attempt to steal food or start anything. Persevere and you will have a peaceful feeding time rather than the continued stress of having to separate them each time. Plus it's way nicer watching both your pups eat at the same time   I still love watching them inhale their meals..........  

It also makes it easier if you are travelling. I can feed mine on the sidewalk, in the van, outside the van, in the back of the car, at the beach, on the river or anywhere pretty much that's safe for them.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny spent yesterday afternoon and this morning outside because now there seems to be bad blood between her and my brother's dog. Penny spent the evening last night tethered to me and I could see in her stance/face that she just wanted the chance to go after Kahlua again! I have three little girls in the house this weekend, so it's just been safer for everyone that Penny stay outside. The dogs and I are heading to the beach today for a little vacation - I think this is the perfect opportunity to start working with Penny and also have the opportunity to interact with other dogs outside our pack and see how Penny reacts. It will be good to learn if she's just like this because my brother's dog was in Penny's house, or if it's a bigger issue. 

I'm kind of bummed because Penny gets along so great with Cash, hopefully this will not be a forever issue with her! I hate having to separate her when everyone is here, but I just can't risk her getting out of control and hurting someone. She's still young, so hopefully I can get her on track soon..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CrazyCash females can be pushy, or even down right mean when it comes to other females invading their space. When she's not in her own territory, she will probably interact better with other females. My female June can be a down right snot if she thinks another female might take her top spot on the totem pole. She has had to learn to sit or kennel on command under any circumstance. Anytime I see her get the stance that means trouble she has to sit. If she starts growling on sit I send her to the kennel. 
My Cash has learned if June gets pissy run to me. Then he gets loved on and she doesn't.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks TexasRed - it's good to know that Penny's not the only little snot around 

Cash loves her and she loves him, but she does try to push him around a little - he usually let's her get away with it because she's a girl. . When they play, she plays rough and it's usually Cash that ends up crying because she's biting a little too hard. 

It's good to hear that you can still control/stop June when she gets in the zone. I'm going to have to work on that with Penny!


----------

